# Craftsman tools



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive always thought pretty highly of craftsman tools. all the ones ive ever owned have been pretty high quality imo. but recently i was in sears browsing and the craftsman tool sets looked like they belonged in wal mart, i didnt pay any attention to where they were made.

as for made in the usa ill take german tools over us any day of the week. sorry guys but the quality cant be beat.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

the quality of US products is slowly coming down as well. the klein philips screwdriver is horrible. every time i use it to tighten down a fanblade or something the screwdriver slips out of the screwhead and strips itself


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Can't deny, Germans take pride in what they craft.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

the klein philips really is bad eh? so i didn't just get a bad one...

on the other hand i picked up a klein cabinet tip flat blade. one of the new journeyman ones and i really really like it. a week old but it was a good week haha.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

paulcanada said:


> the klein philips really is bad eh? so i didn't just get a bad one...
> 
> on the other hand i picked up a klein cabinet tip flat blade. one of the new journeyman ones and i really really like it. a week old but it was a good week haha.


My philips head sucks too!, time for a new one and its only a few months old.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

All my screwdrivers are Craftsman.. I trade them in every 6 months for new ones and they are free. You can't beat that and in return, I buy all my other hand tools there also. Things like socket sets and combo wrenches that never get used that much.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> All my screwdrivers are Craftsman.. I trade them in every 6 months for new ones and they are free. You can't beat that and in return, I buy all my other hand tools there also. Things like socket sets and combo wrenches that never get used that much.


I did the same thing a few months ago.

Though, I'm sure in the long run, this really isn't a profitable practice for the company.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i went though 3 klein philips this year so far


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I love SnapOn tools but man are they expensive!!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Snap On is expensive because it's made in the USA.

60 dollars for a pair of lineman's?

No thanks.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Snap On is expensive because it's made in the USA.
> 
> 60 dollars for a pair of lineman's?
> 
> No thanks.


 wanna see expensive? go to kleinconnect.com and look at the prices for those klein tools. i bought my sister a onesie for her baby and it was 13 dollars. just a basic white one with a klein silkscreen


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> wanna see expensive? go to kleinconnect.com and look at the prices for those klein tools. i bought my sister a onesie for her baby and it was 13 dollars. just a basic white one with a klein silkscreen


I'll look perfect on you. Good pick! :jester:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Snap On is expensive because it's made in the USA.
> 
> 60 dollars for a pair of lineman's?
> 
> No thanks.


i don't think so...snap on is a superior product, i know io own a set cost me like 3500 dollars...there are some things that i think are garbage with teh snap on name on it...they werent made by snapon...i wouldnt buy snap on pliers of any sort,...but screwdrivers and sockets ratchets etc...they are the best


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I was just browsing their site, they have a non-conductive composite lineman's for 160 somethin' dollars.

Ideal also sells a pair of lineman's that are NOT rated for high voltage that go for 170.










http://www.mytoolstore.com/ideal/ide11-25.html


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

all of my sockets are craftsmen, and all my socket wrenches are snap on.

im also an auto mechanic


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> all of my sockets are craftsmen, and all my socket wrenches are snap on.
> 
> im also an auto mechanic


That's probably a very economical combination. I've had no issues with Craftsman sockets ever, except for the odd occasion where I use a regular one on an impact wrench. I have, however, stripped out more Craftsman ratchet heads than I can recount. I have a few Williams brand socket wrenches that I got at Army surplus that are holding up super-good.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i do love the warranty swap on craftsmen, but when i have to get a trans out of a track car, i really cant have my wrenches breaking, then have to go get a new one. I have never had any issues with snap on wrenches.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I'll look perfect on you. Good pick! :jester:


 Going to get my son one of those.:thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I HATE PLASTIC TOOL BOXES, I do not care if they are made in China or America...I want a metal box, at present Kennedy id the only one I can find, not sure where it is made.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I'll look perfect on you. Good pick! :jester:


 it was for my sisters future baby i got it for her as a christmas present


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> it was for my sisters future baby i got it for her as a christmas present


Sure, we'll go with that. I was just sure I read about you on this site, is all.

_Mr. A, a 35-year-old single Caucasian man, contacted our clinic by telephone to schedule an evaluation because I am supposed to be a 35-year-old, but I want to be a baby. I won’t ever get married or have kids if I am stuck as a baby. During our initial telephone contact, Mr. A spoke in a soft, childlike voice. He had some difficulty providing basic demographic data and would answer questions by saying, I don’t know. After a brief initial interview, Mr. A requested an intake appointment with a female therapist....._


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Sure, we'll go with that. I was just sure I read about you on this site, is all.
> 
> _Mr. A, a 35-year-old single Caucasian man, contacted our clinic by telephone to schedule an evaluation because I am supposed to be a 35-year-old, but I want to be a baby. I won’t ever get married or have kids if I am stuck as a baby. During our initial telephone contact, Mr. A spoke in a soft, childlike voice. He had some difficulty providing basic demographic data and would answer questions by saying, I don’t know. After a brief initial interview, Mr. A requested an intake appointment with a female therapist....._


 
my covers blown!!! i guess im not a 25 year old guy but actually a 35 year old guy that wants to be a baby. want to be my father? come on pops i know you want too


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Snap On is expensive because it's made in the USA.
> 
> 60 dollars for a pair of lineman's?
> 
> No thanks.


They are fantastic tools and I own some sockets and wrenches. Nothing else comes close to thier quality but just how good does a tool have to be to do the job. The sixty dollar linemans pliers are very nice but I doubt they work three times better than my 20 dollar Commercial Electric pliers do.:no:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> my covers blown!!! i guess im not a 25 year old guy but actually a 35 year old guy that wants to be a baby. want to be my father? come on pops i know you want too


 :laughing:


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

I dont care were my tools are made!!!As long as theyre good quality not everything mad in the U.S is high quality.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

iaov said:


> The sixty dollar linemans pliers are very nice but I doubt they work three times better than my 20 dollar Commercial Electric pliers do.:no:


Is it worth the extra $10 for a pair of Kleins for you to not get laughed off the job







? I tested them out cutting a 12-2 cable with those....complete POS's.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

for 20 bucks you can get kleins at lowes


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Is it worth the extra $10 for a pair of Kleins for you to not get laughed off the job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got some Kliens too. The thousand volt insulated ones. They were more than an extra tenner! The Com Electric ones I have badly abused and they work great. Perhaps man hands and technique??:laughing:


----------

